# Florida Catfish Evolving???



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

I cant be the only one who has noticed this....more specifically in the lagoon. It seems the catfish have taken on a much more predatory role than years past. Over the past few years I have noticed more and more catfish slamming big live baits, hitting artificial, and even flies. I see them tailing hard in the grass and schooling up just like reds. One morning really blew my mind when I was fly fishing with a guide in the north end of the lagoon. At first light we saw what looked like a school of 100 or so reds milling down the shoreline right at us. Tails flying, mullet getting blasted, shrimp leaping out of the water. Spectacular to watch, especially when they are coming right at you with a fly in hand. I took 4 or 5 perfect shots without a single bite. I was getting quite discouraged until the school finally made it to the boat. 100 F#cking catfish all about 5 lbs or so. I didn't know what to believe anymore. I now find myself second guessing every tail I see because more and more often they turn out to be cats! Have they been learning from the redfish and evolving into comparable predators? Are they stepping up to a predator role since things have changed in the lagoon so much? Are reds and trout having to compete more with them for food? I HATE CATS MAN!!


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

They've always been a pest in the lagoon. They are especially prevalent in the warmer months. 

Also, if your guide has you close enough to take shots and can't discern the difference between a catfish tail and a redfish tail, it might be time for a new guide. A tailing catfish and a tailing redfish have much different behavioral patterns.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I had one eat a pretty large pinfish. The catfish had to be 12-15lbs.
I just wish I was worse at catching them.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

We used to tell people if they licked the slime off of one it was a hallucinogenic.
Never did get anyone to actually do it. Came pretty close though.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

I was throwing a top water in the middle of ponce inlet (deep water) one time and caught one.. Couldn't believe it.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

fjmaverick said:


> We used to tell people if they licked the slime off of one it was a hallucinogenic.
> Never did get anyone to actually do it. Came pretty close though.


It only works with the sail cats


----------



## kempshark (Dec 17, 2006)

Have had a big sail cat come up and maul a speckled trout we had on the line boat side. That blew my mind. Friends' said they had it happens few times before.....this happened in west central region.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Nothing surprises me with cats.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I caught one dredging for tarpon at Eldora one morning.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I know most think they are junk fish, but there are guys that eat them. They say it tastes similar or better then there freshwater counter parts. Just gotta wash the slime off first.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> I know most think they are junk fish, but there are guys that eat them. They say it tastes similar or better then there freshwater counter parts. Just gotta wash the slime off first.


Sail cat is actually very good. My son has tried everything (including mudfish - google THAT process), and he convinced me to try sail cat. When fried it's very similar to cobia


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Sailcat ain't bad at all and I even tried a hard head once that also imo wasn't bad either. Y'all ever tried the armored cats? Texture is similar to lobster.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I know its illegal now but I know an old man that ate a tarpon a long time ago. Said it was the boniest fish hed ever eaten.

I havnt found an easy way to handle a hard head short of using a glove. I heard a catfish tail or filet makes good tarpon bait but it seems like a lot of work compared to other bait.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well since I'm from GA I've grown eating catfish (freshwater). Restaurants everywhere have them on the menus. Blues, channel or flat head, I love to eat them. But saltwater cats, I don't know. Flatheads are aggressive and all predate on live bait


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

To me the only difference between catching a saltwater cat and fresh is the slime. If it wasn't for that I think they would be typical table fair and our fisheries would be better because of it. I might have to try a sailcat next time out.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

To me the only difference between catching a saltwater cat and fresh is the slime. If it wasn't for that I think they would be typical table fair and our fisheries would be better because of it. I might have to try a sailcat next time out.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

They are edible and make decent table fare. Just wash the slime off really good with a hose, then they fillet just like any other fish.

They are especially good when you're hosting a fish fry - most people don't know what they're eating and all of them rave about how good the fish is!


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

My favorite fish story involved a sailcat. My son was 8 (he's 18 now) and just catching the fishing bug, and we were fishing under the bridge south of Kennedy Point in Titusville in our old gheenoe, using live pigfish on the bottom. He hooked into a fish that dragged our gheenoe all around while steadily pulling out drag, and he fought it for about 10 minutes before we saw it - and it was a HUGE sailcat. We were a bit disappointed since we were hoping for a red or a black drum, but it took off again and fought for another few minutes before I got it in the net. I put it on my small boga grip but the scale no longer worked. It was as long as my leg (I'm 6'3) and I guessed it to weigh 14 or 15 pounds. We released it as we still do with most of our fish. Found out from a guide at the ramp that the state record is 8 pounds 4 ounces. (That's what FWC shows - but IGFA shows it at 10-0). Either way, this fish was WELL in excess of the state record. My son still gives me a good-natured hard time about robbing him of his glory.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

fjmaverick said:


> I havnt found an easy way to handle a hard head short of using a glove.


You can grab their belly and use your pinky and thumb to support the pectoral fins by sliding underneath them (no chance of getting stabbed by fins that way). I couldn't find a good picture, but this one is close:








Just imagine sliding your hand under the fins and your 3 middle fingers going toward its face


----------

